# Anyone familiar with Leak Tronics?



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Good or crap?
http://www.leaktronics.com/store/#!/Plumbers-Kit/p/24774394/category=6205506


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

They're proud of those aren't they...:blink:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Looking at the same thing myself. Have you looked into subsurface LD18?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

supakingDFW said:


> They're proud of those aren't they...:blink:


Are they over priced?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

A guy near me uses this as his base unit and all he does is detection not repair and the price is just $1000
If I did not have the subsurface unit this is what I would buy.
http://www.leak-pro.com/Products.html


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Cuda said:


> A guy near me uses this as his base unit and all he does is detection not repair and the price is just $1000
> If I did not have the subsurface unit this is what I would buy.
> http://www.leak-pro.com/Products.html


Why pick this one? What advantage over your subsurface does this have? What subsurface model do you have?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I have the back of the ld18 so I think it's a ld16. The reason I like the one I posted is that I use a ground rod like that unit has with my mic attached to it instead of the wimpy rod my ld came with anyway so the unit already having that and more secure attachment makes it why I like it plus like I said they are a popular unit with detection guys. The place is in cali so that should be a plus to you guys.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Cuda said:


> I have the back of the ld18 so I think it's a ld16. The reason I like the one I posted is that I use a ground rod like that unit has with my mic attached to it instead of the wimpy rod my ld came with anyway so the unit already having that and more secure attachment makes it why I like it plus like I said they are a popular unit with detection guys. The place is in cali so that should be a plus to you guys.


Howdy Cuda! sont you have a helium serup as well? and if So how often due you need to utilize helium for yur leak detection? Is it a game changer and worth getting it from the start?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I had ALD out to locate with helium and all their other bag of tricks in the yard and he couldn't pin point it. He ended up digging down to the water line in two spots 5 feet apart and heard loud water noise in one spot and low noise in the other and said its between here somewhere. WTF? I thought they guarantee to find a leak.
So this is prompting me to get my own equipment. I don't like relying on other competitor plumbers, you never know if they're purposely giving you a bad locate.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Howdy Cuda! sont you have a helium serup as well? and if So how often due you need to utilize helium for yur leak detection? Is it a game changer and worth getting it from the start?


Yes I have the helium set up but it only comes out when I can't be sure on my locate, concrete we will drill some small holes and use the helium because it's just too expensive to be wrong. If I am not confident I will tell the owners to call a locate company so that the blame of breaking up the concrete for nothing is on them and not us. Also most of my jobs are either galvanized or black poly and a repair never works out so complete replacement is what we do and don't even care where the leak is. Copper is repairable but even 1960's copper lines we just replace the line with trenchless.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

I have bought a lot of different leak locators over the last 25 plus years and thank God the equipment is getting better all the time. The most important piece of equipment is always the operator first. I personally like the metrotech HL5000 for slab work. For longer commercial runs where the pipe is 10 to 15 feet deep I prefer a leak correlator or logger. My advise is to always buy the best equipment it pays of in the long run.


----------

